# Ebay This Disturbs Me



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I found this on Ebay this morning after it was brought to my attention by a guy I served with in the Army.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2234329491&category=135

Navy, Air Force and Marine versions available too.

This really pisses me off.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

:BM: What the f$#k? I wonder how many dirtbags are buying these certificates. I met a couple of these phonies before when I worked construction years ago. They had an answer for almost every question I asked them about military service, but they had no documentation to prove they served. Looks like they do now. Oh what a minute, I think this is where Kerry :2up: got his. [email protected]#K EBAY.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Why would someone buy one of these fake certificates anyways? It reminds me of a story I heard about this guy who has a SEAL Tatoo on his arm and has told many people that he is in fact a SEAL. It just so happens that the closest he has been to a SEAL is probaly the New England Aquarium.....word is he used it to impress the ladies.....now that my friends is a scumbag.


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

Well I am glad the last 12 years of my life have meant something..now that can I can get one on E-bay!! 
The only thing with this is that you'll need a DD214 to back it up.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

As for assclown's reasoning that "legit" veterans would purchase his phony certificates:

_Title 10 USC Sec. 1041. - Replacement of certificate of discharge

If satisfactory proof is presented that a person who has discharged honorably or under honorable conditions has lost his certificate of discharge from an armed force or that it was destroyed without his procurement or connivance, the Secretary concerned may give that person, or his surviving spouse, a certificate of that discharge, indelibly marked to show that it is a certificate in place of the lost or destroyed certificate. A certificate given under this section may not be accepted as a voucher for the payment of a claim against the United States for pay, bounty, or other allowance, or as evidence in any other case._


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeezus,

Will you kids relax? Don't worry until you see DD-214's for sale. This isn't really a big deal. 
8)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> Will you kids relax? Don't worry until you see DD-214's for sale. This isn't really a big deal.


Be careful what you ask for....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2234598447&category=36074

http://jimjester.com/images/dd214pic1afront.jpg

Blank DD214's anyone?

This guy is pathetic. He claims to be a disabled vet who needs to peddle these blank DD214s to "put another can of Spam(tm) on the table"


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Wow...next thing you know, he will give his telephone number to buyers so they can use it to have employers call him to verify their service.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*This is the last e-bay related post I'm gonna do for a while. The below is not from an actual sellers page.*

Civil Service test scores below the norm? Need a vet preferance but you have no military service? No problem with E-Bay!

Honorable Discharge (Army) ... $9.99

Form DD214, Blank, w/insturctions ... $4.13

But wait, theres more! For those looking for a more authentic fraud (and more time in Club Fed!) we have these nifty gems!

Bronze Star Certificate ... $9.99

Purple Heart Certificate (w/ full size medal) ... 9.99 GBP

Armed Forces Expidentionary Medal ... $9.99 

_Disclaimer: EbayS--theadSeller will not be held responsible when an actual veteran you piss off by illegally using these items to represent yourself as a vet, beats the crap out of you, or if you end up serving any part of a Federal sentence for misuse of these items. Call 1-800-IM-A-FRAUD for verification!_

*This is my last e-bay post for a while because, while it really pisses me off that this stuff is being sold on e-bay, there's really nothing me or you can do about it.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

These are some VERY disturbing e-bay links. Just goes to show you, do you're homework on anyone that you have any doubts on whatsoever. Pretty soon you'll be able to get a death certificate on e-bay so you can collect your million dollar life insurance policy and retire. Ugh!

Guinness2429


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Guinness2429 said:


> These are some VERY disturbing e-bay links. Just goes to show you, do you're homework anyone you have any doubts on whatsoever. Pretty some you'll be able to get a death certificate on e-bay so you can collect your million dollar life insurance policy and retire. Ugh!
> 
> Guinness2429


1 Million Dollars :-k j/k.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

Okay, you will have to pay me ONE BILLION DOLLARS!! ha...ha. Couldn't retire or extort the free-world into submission(Dr. Evil, here) on just a million.

Guinness2429


----------

